# Smallest Hose For 495 Sprayer?



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

I know there's issues with using too small/too short of a hose with the pumps pressure controller. 

Would a 25' long 3/16" be okay to use with a 495 ultra? Looking to minimize waste on shooting smaller stuff.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You could if you want to.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I use a 25" 3/16 with my Graco 695 all the time for cabinets and such and it's always been fine. 

Like you say, much less material waste and easier clean up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I've seen those 3/16" hoses for air assist guns. Our local shop has the 6' length yellow whips fashioned in the same style. Rated at 5200 psi.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> I use a 25" 3/16 with my Graco 695 all the time for cabinets and such and it's always been fine.
> 
> Like you say, much less material waste and easier clean up.
> 
> ...


Any drawback to its performance?

I was about to order a 15' hose from Portland compressor, but there notes stated it shouldn't be used alone,rather to extend other hoses. 

Mainly looking to use the FFLP tips for millworks, but is there a drawback to running a 515 for walls?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

philcav7 said:


> Any drawback to its performance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not that I've noticed. I mostly use it for fine finish work, but have occasionally used the short line to spray ceilings, closets, etc.. seems to work fine with larger tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I've been told between 15-25' minimum hose length on mid-to-large-size pumps to prevent back-pressure from damaging the pump. The tip size shouldn't affect this since the potential for damage is between trigger pulls, but spraying at lower pressures with an LP tip will help since you're dialing it down. Right now on my pump (slightly smaller than yours), I run a 15'x1/4" hose with a 5'x3/16" whip if I'm spraying a gallon or less.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Personally- keeping the rig away from the working area is more important to me. They look ghetto soon enough as it is. Id rather not spray in the same room as my rigs.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Personally- keeping the rig away from the working area is more important to me. They look ghetto soon enough as it is. Id rather not spray in the same room as my rigs.


I agree with that. In my application for the shorter hose will be small millworks projects. A proshot would be ideal for me, but I can't justify the expense currently. I also have a compressor based HVLP, but requires quite a bit of thinning on latex and acrylic material. 

50' hose holds a pint of paint, plus the intake/pump. There's tons of wasted material on small sprays.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The hopper tank helps on the waste to. I run my 395 with it and A 25 with a long whip. All the time. About the only way I use this pump.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

The shorter the hose, the more pressure variations you will see between trigger pulls, and between pump strokes. Most manufacturer's operator manuals specify a minimum length of hose that should always be used. The hose acts like a shock absorber. Not using the minimum length hose can cause damage to the pump, and can effect the spray pattern. An example is LineStripers. The distance between the pump and gun can be just a few feet, but the sprayer always has a coiled up 25' or 50' 1/4" hose assembly. Speeflo 5500 sprayers have been known to shatter the intake seats from the ball SLAMMING into the seat during the piston stroke reversal when too short a hose is used.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Depends what your spraying, but I like to use the 15ft 1/4" hose size for doing doors.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> The shorter the hose, the more pressure variations you will see between trigger pulls, and between pump strokes. Most manufacturer's operator manuals specify a minimum length of hose that should always be used. The hose acts like a shock absorber. Not using the minimum length hose can cause damage to the pump, and can effect the spray pattern. An example is LineStripers. The distance between the pump and gun can be just a few feet, but the sprayer always has a coiled up 25' or 50' 1/4" hose assembly. Speeflo 5500 sprayers have been known to shatter the intake seats from the ball SLAMMING into the seat during the piston stroke reversal when too short a hose is used.




I learned something new today. Thanks, SRG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

